# why you get sick after intense training



## psych (Dec 31, 2016)

» Blog Archive » “Why Do I Get Sick From Intense Exercise?”


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 31, 2016)

Damn.. i must be a bio hazard on a nuclear level. No wonder why I feel like shit after some intense work out. Haha


----------



## Sully (Jan 1, 2017)

I dunno how much of that I'm buying. Anytime someone starts talking about naturopathic "doctors" and acupuncture their credibility is pretty suspect, to me. And since when does burning fat make your body MORE toxic? It might be worth doing some more reading on it, but for the moment my BS alarm is going off.


----------



## slide (Jan 2, 2017)

I've thrown up immediately after (or even during) leg day...but I don't recall ever being sick 2-4 days after lifting--due to the lifting itself, like the article talks about. Maybe I just never paid attention to it as normally, after a couple weeks off of training and getting back in the gym, I'm (more) sore, etc...and perhaps that 'masks' those other feelings. 

I've been out of the gym for a couple weeks...back at it today...so, I'll see how I feel the rest of this week (or the next two weeks). 

-s


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 2, 2017)

I think it is more for the obesed individuals. I habe never felt sick like cold or flu from working out. I was being sarcastic but maybe there is something their that needs to be studied medically/academically. 

I know I make myself sick like throwing up, but that is from pushing myself and the intensity level.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 2, 2017)

Me personally, after a good workout, then a post workout shake,  I find when I get home I have one of these different symptoms such as; shakiness, slight nausea, a feeling of just "not right" and a need to just lay down and rest for about 15-20 minutes.  This is not for all workouts, some days my workouts can be below average and the above symptoms are nill.  Maybe its because I am an older lifter.(?)


----------



## psych (Jan 2, 2017)

The article is taking a thing out of context.  Some people with lime disease or other conditions can get so stressed that their body fries their natural micro bacteria.  Leaving the dead microbes to release cyto toxins that in a huge amount can cause sickness.  This is an extreme condition and example.

But for guys that worout for 20+hrs a week its a POSSIBILITY!  I can train so hard on my deadlift days that I'm fucked up for like 2 days. Not muscle wise but nervous system wise.  This si where beta  blockers and other drugs help so much.  Being sick to your stomach is normal if you push hard but nuking your cns due to extreme exertion is rare.

Like cross fitters will talk bout going into  rhabdomyolysis from workouts.  I got ran over by a fucking semi truck and went into rhabdo. How the unholy fuck do you push that hard to end up like that.  It can happen but it's not as common as people think.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 2, 2017)

Damn it psych.. you are like a walking talking medical encyclopedia. 

LV: Goddammit, PSHYC! You're a goddamned genius! Thats the most outstanding answer I have ever heard. You must have a goddamn I.Q. of 160. You are goddamned gifted, Soldier Pshyc...


----------



## psych (Jan 3, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Damn it psych.. you are like a walking talking medical encyclopedia.
> 
> LV: Goddammit, PSHYC! You're a goddamned genius! Thats the most outstanding answer I have ever heard. You must have a goddamn I.Q. of 160. You are goddamned gifted, Soldier Pshyc...



Forest Gump reference!!!!


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 3, 2017)

Just to add another point to this, specifically, intense workouts 4-5 days a week.  Adreneal fatigue can be triggered.  rhabdomyolysis is not something I am to familiar with.  Adreneal fatigue can be mistaken for many different things only blood work will really  tell the truth.  You go to your Dr. and ask him/her to run bloods for adreneal fatigue and you will probably get some weird looks.  Adreanal fatigue is real, I had it once it felt like anxiety attacks and nervousness.  I started my self on 25mcg's of T3 and within 24-36 hours the symptoms subsided.  I ran the t3 for about a week and then stepped down to EOD, then E 2 days and off with no more symptoms.  Of course I took three weeks off, only did some light cardio.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 4, 2017)

I rarely feel ill after a workout,,,typically just the opposite.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 5, 2017)

I knew there was a Superman among us!!   :yeahthat:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 19, 2017)

I've had workouts where I was barely able to get out of the gym, drove home, got inside and had to lie down for an hour.  Good times. LOL


----------



## Southernjuice (May 4, 2017)

Leg days omg...I remember balls to the wall, throw up day!!!! It meant I had a good workout, it's the lactic acid buildup.  Also soft tissue injury gives a big release of potassium to your system.


----------

